# Giro Stage 20: 178km, 5 Climbs, Including Gavia



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Did you hear that soft whimper? No, it wasn't the sound of the GC contenders accepting defeat at the pedals of Basso, Nibali, and Liquigas. It was me. Unable to read the live reports. No access to video of the stage. And that will continue through Sunday. Yes, your hummble narrator is stuck in the Quad Cities. And I won't even be able to see the QC Crit on Monday. The horror.

So, from what I have gleaned, Liquigas delivered Basso and Nibbles to the tip of the spear, and from there the two took care of business. With the help of Scarponi. Arroyo, from the few letters I read online, had a killer descent, but just couldn't put all the pieces together.I hear he even startled Sastre on teh way down. Then again, a shadow would spook Carlos on a descent.

Now we have Stage 20. As if the plotters of the Giro weren't saddistic enough, they throw 5 climbs at these guys on the penultimate stage. The final climb is a summit finish. And comes AFTER the Gavia. I think the only way to make this Giro better is to relive the Hampsten Gavia pass. Andy didn't win that stage, but he took pink. And possibly some frostbite. 

So, what will happen in the final day on standard road bikes? Basso's closest contender, Arroyo, is just under a minute behind. Teamate Nibali is 2:30 down, and Scarponi is :19 back of that. Unless the other GC contenders left something in the tank, you have to believe Basso will come away the winner. Not of the stage, but of the Giro.

So, who will make a go of it? Everyone. Who can make it stick? Down so many per team, Vino and Evans don't stand much of a chance on their own against Liquigas.Together? Or with Sastre? Possibly Garzelli. Maybe Pinotti. But we are talking several riders making concerted efforts to destroy two members that have a full team protecting them. The closest rider I see with a chance is Evans, as he could gain time on Basso during the ITT on Sunday. In order for that to happen, he would need to cross the line nearly 4 minutes ahead of Basso, possibly win the stage for any bonus (not certain if there are points to be given out), and then kill it on the ITT.

Now, for the stage winner. Who? I know he is sick, but he was only 10:00 back today. He is far enough off the GC time he could get ahead in the race. So, like I have all race, I will say the Hillary Swank doppelganger will regin victorious! Long shot, but I don't think Basso and Nibali will be leading, but protecting against other GC contenders. Time to sit on Arroyo and Scarponi's wheels up the Gavia.

And keep in mind, if Basso does win, this will be historic. The first rider to come back from a 2 year suspension and win a grand tour will start quite a chatter. But we will have to keep that in the doping form.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Surely, tomorrow will be "EPIC", n'est pas?


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

fantastic! i'll be on the road all morning, so i'm begging for a justin.tv rescue that i can play throughout the car with the iPhone app...


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

These guys must be so happy it's near the end... one helluva race so far. I was hoping for Cadel to have faired better today, I don't think he'll be able to make enough time to truly challenge Basso. But I think he still as a good chance to podium. I will be keeping a eye on Scarponi.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, maybe Nibali can work for himself tomorrow so I will try again. Nibbles....nice name that cracks me up.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

The second half of this is great.

First it highlights today but then the announcer rides the gavia.
http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/RaiTV...e31-fa9c-4d3f-802e-afee3b4b4d09-raisport.html


----------



## nibbler (Jul 29, 2009)

Nibbles... I like that!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

flying said:


> The second half of this is great.
> 
> First it highlights today but then the announcer rides the gavia.
> http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/RaiTV...e31-fa9c-4d3f-802e-afee3b4b4d09-raisport.html


That was great. Didn't understand a word they said, didn't need to.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Too bad about no coverage*

Good stage and yes, team green did a number on the field. The descent off the Trivigno was actually much more technical than the the one after the Mortirolo although the former was dry. Cadel almost smacked into the caravan off the Mortirolo, apparently he says the brakes locked so I guess he was on carbon rims. Arroyo really showed his class today, both on the descent and then in the chase.

Arroyo went down fighting but the chasers, he, Sastre, Vino, Evans and Gadret were pretty knackered. An interesting exchange when Arroyo caught Vino. Arroyo went to the front and then looked to Vino to pull through. Vino refused and they had a conversation including hand gestures from Vino that seemed to say if you want to go, you're the one in pink so I'm not coming through. Vino now says he wanted to work with Arroyo and chase down the leading three. You could have fooled me. I've never seen Vino not pull, regardless of the circumstances including people and placing so it was a bit weird.

Today, well it's going to be about survival and for those with anything left in the tank, improving or consolidating their position. Much as I would like to see it, I think Arroyo will slip down to 4th as team green will look to once again, put some time in for Nibali. Scarponi's been recovering pretty well so he'll probably be able to go with them. I think Cadel's on empty so I'm guessing he'll just consolidate his placing.




weltyed said:


> Did you hear that soft whimper? No, it wasn't the sound of the GC contenders accepting defeat at the pedals of Basso, Nibali, and Liquigas. It was me. Unable to read the live reports. No access to video of the stage. And that will continue through Sunday. Yes, your hummble narrator is stuck in the Quad Cities. And I won't even be able to see the QC Crit on Monday. The horror.
> 
> So, from what I have gleaned, Liquigas delivered Basso and Nibbles to the tip of the spear, and from there the two took care of business. With the help of Scarponi. Arroyo, from the few letters I read online, had a killer descent, but just couldn't put all the pieces together.I hear he even startled Sastre on teh way down. Then again, a shadow would spook Carlos on a descent.
> 
> ...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Just read on Gazzetta.it that the Gavia pass is OPEN today and will be featured on today's stage.

http://www.gazzetta.it/Speciali/Gir...imo_Piano/live-si-va-gavia-604168995339.shtml


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

It's like a bomb has been thrown in the middle of the peloton. People are hitting from all directions on the first climb of the day!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

This is awesome stuff. Eff the tour!

Especialmente si comprende castellano: http://www.justin.tv/yo2024


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Argentius said:


> This is awesome stuff. Eff the tour!
> 
> Especialmente si comprende castellano: http://www.justin.tv/yo2024


Or British:

http://www.fromsport.com/v-0/0/0/v-16.html


----------



## tomato (May 16, 2002)

Watch it in Italian, like it's supposed to be watched.

http://videochat.gazzetta.it/index_giro.shtml


----------



## claphands (Apr 24, 2009)

*pink*

just watching this morning, and i like the fact that Basso is just wearing the pink jersey. no pink gloves, glasses, helmet, bike etc. just the jersey.


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

That descent is insane!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

nice that they have search and rescue guys at every corner in case someone flies off a cliff.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Kinda funny Arroyo still riding the pink bike... I guess he don't have another one? Yarite, it's a Pinarello, they want to stand out... Man those roads are sooo narrow... especially through towns.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Go Cadel!!! Vino is toast.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

Call him the Lion Heart, Cadel Evans! Man he should've gone a little earlier... but Great, Great finish! He can still podium with an extraordinary TT tomorrow.... GO CADEL!


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

I loved the announcer when he said "Evans just nailed a Kazack to the road." Great line.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

This stage was epic beyond EPIC! I only wish I had a cadre of cycling superlatives to spew!
________
WhiteStar


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

bmxhacksaw said:


> Go Cadel!!! Vino is toast.


Damn it. I gave up when the live feed went dead due to weather and went out and road my own bike...now I'll have to look for a replay...


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, I have a hard time accepting that the tour will have a stage as epic as today! And I'd say that the route of the Giro has more an impact on the outcome than that of the tour. The tour is as, or even more competitive, but not near as exciting.
today was what cycling is all about, for me...
Bravo Tschopp, Bravo Basso.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I was amazed by today's stage. I'm thinking Cadel could get back on the podium by tomorrow, although hard to imagine he'd be able to go all the way, but ya never know.....

I'm thinking the Tour will be good, but it will be hard to follow this year's Giro.


----------



## ibexslc (Aug 27, 2007)

I like that Basso took the time bonus from Scarponi to give Nibali third (for now) by one second.
Payback for yesterday.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Tour d' Where?


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

Ooh, that would be a good name for a local event.


----------



## tinkerbeast (Jul 24, 2009)

good on the lampre guy to give vino a taste of his own medicine...


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

Argentius said:


> This is awesome stuff. Eff the tour!
> http://www.justin.tv/yo2024


ah another convert :wink5:

welcome to reality for anyone that was following that other thread about the Giro vs the toc and were under the illusion that there was merit for even discussing this notion ut:

the Giro is the GT!


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

ibexslc said:


> I like that Basso took the time bonus from Scarponi to give Nibali third (for now) by one second.
> Payback for yesterday.


I didn't notice the time gaps like that, but that sounds like a damn good deed, basso was clearly on his knees in the final 6k and buried himself for nibbles on the line, nice one :thumbsup: nothing like a selfless big cheeze.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

muscleendurance said:


> ah another convert :wink5:
> 
> welcome to reality for anyone that was following that other thread about the Giro vs the toc and were under the illusion that there was merit for even discussing this notion ut:
> 
> the Giro is the GT!



Your post made me smile. Question to those that watched the ToC. Was there anys tage that even came remotely close to today's giro stage? I humbley submit, no chance! 

Between the caliber of the competition, the natural beauty of the Italian alps and the italian cycling culture, not even close!


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

rubbersoul said:


> Your post made me smile. Question to those that watched the ToC. Was there anys tage that even came remotely close to today's giro stage? I humbley submit, no chance!
> 
> Between the caliber of the competition, the natural beauty of the Italian alps and the italian cycling culture, not even close!


sure, but is there even a stage of the Tour that compares?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I remember reading a number of posts a few weeks ago questioning the viability of the Giro and that somehow the move of the To C to May was a sign of its impending demise. As events have unfolded, the majority of posters are marvelling at how incredible the Giro is and how the T o C was a yawn fest, with a couple of Pro Tour teams and the remainder of the field struggling domestic pros. Kind of funny actually.

As far as which Tour stages will compare, I'd have to say I've been lucky enough to be in France for the past two summers to see the Ventoux stage and enjoy the Alpe H'huez and surrounding regions. Words don't begin to describe these cycling meccas.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

flying said:


> The second half of this is great.
> 
> First it highlights today but then the announcer rides the gavia.
> http://www.raisport.rai.it/dl/RaiTV/programmi/media/ContentItem-303e3e31-fa9c-4d3f-802e-afee3b4b4d09-raisport.html


The announcer is one Davide Cassani who's a double stage winner in the Giro.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Can someone explain the whole Basso getting the time bonus. What payback? Do you mean just because Scarponi took the line yesterday?

Yeah, I too went out riding. Anyone have any video of the finish? Or last few km's?

I really, really sad this race is almost over. I set my schedule around it and would fit work and cycling around watching this each morning. Been a GREAT few weeks. I'm actually a pretty big lacrosse fan, played most of my life and today is the Div. I semifinals; I'm not that excited about it and wish I could just watch 3 more hours of the Giro! 

Oh, what did the Lampre guy do to Vino? And can someone elaborate on Vino not pulling yesterday? Did he just not feel like helping Arroyo?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> Can someone explain the whole Basso getting the time bonus. What payback? Do you mean just because Scarponi took the line yesterday?
> 
> Oh, what did the Lampre guy do to Vino? And can someone elaborate on Vino not pulling yesterday? Did he just not feel like helping Arroyo?


Basso went around Scarponi at the line taking 3erd and the time bonus that Scarponi would have gotten for 3erd. That kept Niballi in third place and one second ahead of Scarponi in the overall.

From what the announcers said, when Arroyo caught Vino on the descent yesterday Vino wanted the two to go. Arroyo wanted to wait on Evans and the others. When they caught up, they were to spent to be any real help. Vino got mad and would not take a pull. The Lampre rider just sat on Vino today and did not pull.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks, jd3! I appreciate the explanations.

Yeah, that link is awesome!

I think I'm turning Italian after these three weeks of listening to the race in Italian! Been there once, now can't wait to get back.

I actually kind of like watching the race in Italian. I just focus on the cycling and the scenery. And, it makes me feel like I'm traveling I love when in a non-English speaking country you can tune out random conversations of people on cell phones in public since you can understand them. I only wish I could tune them out in the U.S. I'm continually shocked at the personal conversations people will have in public.

Stopped at the convenience store last week at the end of a ride. A kind of scruffy woman came in with a child in a stroller. As the child whined and asked to be able to choose her own ice cream the mother was on the phone. "Well, yeah? Do you think that is what a best friend does?! Does a best friend not call me for 7 months? Do they!"

Goodness.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've run out of superlatives for this edition of the Giro.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

jhamlin38 said:


> Bravo Tschopp, Bravo Basso.



What about Bravo Cadel! He showed he is the World Champion and attacked like a Lion Heart, just too little too late... It's possible he can still capture a podium position, he's not far off of Nibali or Scarponi, and I believe he's a better time trialist than the either of them. It's possible Arroyo will falter too... I have a a feeling it'll be Bassos, Cadel, Scarponi as it ought to be... And yes, it will be sad to see this race come to end...


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

jhamlin38 said:


> Yeah, I have a hard time accepting that the tour will have a stage as epic as today! And I'd say that the route of the Giro has more an impact on the outcome than that of the tour. The tour is as, or even more competitive, but not near as exciting.
> today was what cycling is all about, for me...
> Bravo Tschopp, Bravo Basso.


Today's stage was beyond EPIC, perhaps SUPER EPIC!!
________
HotChezzy_cute live


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

albert owen said:


> I've run out of superlatives for this edition of the Giro.


It was simply EPIC
________
Vaporizer Wiki


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Kaleo said:


> What about Bravo Cadel! He showed he is the World Champion and attacked like a Lion Heart, just too little too late... It's possible he can still capture a podium position, he's not far off of Nibali or Scarponi, and I believe he's a better time trialist than the either of them. It's possible Arroyo will falter too... I have a a feeling it'll be Bassos, Cadel, Scarponi as it ought to be... And yes, it will be sad to see this race come to end...


I feel differently. Sastre and Vino tried to go all or nothing. They failed in the end, but at least they tried. Evans and Arroyo (and Scarponi) maintained status quo for most of the stage. This was their chance and they decided to keep things where they are. 

Evan's move, as exciting as it was, lacked clear objective. Did he want to get on the podium and gain time on Basso, Nibali, Arroyo and Scarponi? Or did he try to go for a stage win? Either way it was unlikely to work so close to the finish and as a result he failed on both of those goals. Today we saw the "old" Cadel, the one who lost 2008 TdF to Sastre by being too cautious.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Kaleo said:


> What about Bravo Cadel! He showed he is the World Champion and attacked like a Lion Heart, just too little too late... It's possible he can still capture a podium position, he's not far off of Nibali or Scarponi, and I believe he's a better time trialist than the either of them. It's possible Arroyo will falter too... I have a a feeling it'll be Bassos, Cadel, Scarponi as it ought to be... And yes, it will be sad to see this race come to end...


Except it's only 9 miles, not 25, so hard to make up a lot of time in so short a distance. 

Someone would have to fall or mechanical badly to lose a lot of time. With Nibali only 1 second into 3rd, that's something he needs to watch out for. 

SB


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I doubt Evans can podium*

I was in Verona for the 2004 World's won by Freire and have walked the course. They'll be doing it in the opposite direction of the World which is the slightly easier ascent of the Torricelle but regardless, it's too short for Evan to make up the difference to Scarponi/Nibali. The latter two though will be in a dogfight for the final podium. Unless disaster happens, Basso and Arroyo are in pretty good shape with their 1 & 2 spots.

I'd love to be in Verona, one of my favorite cities in Italy.

U23 Men's and getting ready to photograph the Men's road race.





Steve B. said:


> Except it's only 9 miles, not 25, so hard to make up a lot of time in so short a distance.
> 
> Someone would have to fall or mechanical badly to lose a lot of time. With Nibali only 1 second into 3rd, that's something he needs to watch out for.
> 
> SB


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

55x11 said:


> I feel differently. Sastre and Vino tried to go all or nothing. They failed in the end, but at least they tried. Evans and Arroyo (and Scarponi) maintained status quo for most of the stage. This was their chance and they decided to keep things where they are.
> 
> Evan's move, as exciting as it was, lacked clear objective. Did he want to get on the podium and gain time on Basso, Nibali, Arroyo and Scarponi? Or did he try to go for a stage win? Either way it was unlikely to work so close to the finish and as a result he failed on both of those goals. Today we saw the "old" Cadel, the one who lost 2008 TdF to Sastre by being too cautious.


I don't think it lacked a clear objective or was it ill concieved at all. First off he, like Vino and Sastre, had he gone off earlier would probably have been caught. The objective was clearly to get time on Basso, and if he were to win the stage that would have been a bonus, and he did get a 12 second time bonus. The mistake, is he attacked to late, but clearly he was not able to get enough separation. You could see, when he first attacked he got some separation, then Scarponi put the metal to pedal to chase him down and they closed the gap.


----------

